# The Destruction of Sodom and Gommorah



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 29, 2006)

How does the world affect you?

There are three main earthly characters in Genesis 19. Lots, the Sodomites, and the Abraham.

Which most represents your walk?

_October 29, 2006
__The Destruction of Sodom, Gen 19:1-29_
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon


----------



## BJClark (Oct 29, 2006)

C. Matthew McMahon,



> How does the world affect you?
> 
> There are three main earthly characters in Genesis 19. Lots, the Sodomites, and the Abraham.
> 
> Which most represents your walk?



I'll bite--

I'd like to think Abraham, but I know in some cases much to my dismay it's more like Lot.

I don't always speak up when I should, but I am getting better at it.


----------

